# Mat Black GTR



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

beyandim guzel


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pixs, that will be a wrap film covering


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

car looks cool, wish the pics were in a better setting though, with no photoshopping with the colours


----------



## Din Boy (Aug 3, 2008)

It seems as though the car need a serious T-CUT :chuckle:


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

that would be my top choice of colour.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

now thats what im all about...


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

NismoR35GTR said:


> that would be my top choice of colour.


Ditto!


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

Now i normally don't like black cars.............but i just love this matt black finish.:runaway:
Anyone see the matt black Brabus Merc at the Excel motorshow it was lush and i wanted one! But a matt black GTR blows the merc away. That thing looks evil.
I can't decide what colour to have my GTR yet and was thinking of maybe 
re-spraying it blue but i never thought of matt black.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've finally gotten a good price quote to have my R32 wrapped - about $1500. The problem is, it's rapidly catching on as a fad, and I'm seeing an explosion of matte-black wrapped cars in Seoul. It's beginning to lose the shock/wow appeal as a result.

I'm mainly interested however in how much it will reduce car-detailing time. Wash and dry and you're done!


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I've finally gotten a good price quote to have my R32 wrapped - about $1500. The problem is, it's rapidly catching on as a fad, and I'm seeing an explosion of matte-black wrapped cars in Seoul. It's beginning to lose the shock/wow appeal as a result.
> 
> I'm mainly interested however in how much it will reduce car-detailing time. Wash and dry and you're done!


Hi there do you know how to get the matt finish. Do you not have to have the car resprayed? Would you have to start with metalic black first? Its a seriously cool look. I hope you go for it. I wonder how much that would cost in the Uk. I know Brabus charge around £4500 to have a Merc done but they take it straight from the factory.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

v350 said:


> Hi there do you know how to get the matt finish. Do you not have to have the car resprayed? Would you have to start with metalic black first? Its a seriously cool look. I hope you go for it. I wonder how much that would cost in the Uk. I know Brabus charge around £4500 to have a Merc done but they take it straight from the factory.


Toby's talking about wrapping the car mate, not painting.
Totally different finished, the wrap can be removed at any time reverting back to the original colour. 3M even make a carbon wrap now.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

This topic is covered in many threads. It's better to use 'search' button.


GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results

and here is how they done it:

Matte Black GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks incredible !! What the process for getting this wrap film stuff done? I suppose you need a black car to start with ..and then... ?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

see the post above you...


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi5 said:


> see the post above you...


aha - Thanks !


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...looking into who does this in the UK :thumbsup:

...kismet, as far as detailing a car with a matt finish, it will be higher maintenance as matt finishes tend to hold water etc. I believe it would take some keeping.

A definate plus would be that it would protect the original paint from light clearcoat scratches and possibly some stonechips.

Not sure how long the film lasts for, suppose it would depend on the useage of the vehicle to a high extent.


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

I did already look into it...

The film is made/supplied by a German company called Foliatec.

You can e-mail them for any questions and an installer in your neighbourhood. 

Information I recieved:
* We suppose to wait minimum 2 months to bring install a film on the lacquer of a car to be sure that the lacquer is hardened completely 
* There are different kind of materials and material construction. Please find attached the product data sheet of our carbon films as reference.
* The durability of that kind of film depends on how often the cars is driven (daily or only at the weekend) and on which streets (mostly autobahn or only in the city). Our guarantee for that films is two years and our expierence shows that most of the cars which are completely covered with film are not longer driven than 3 to (maximum) 5 years.
* The costs can only be calculated by the installer. Mostly the installer has to see the car to be able to see how many time he will need roughly. 
* We are located in 90411 Nürnberg, but we have an Importer for the Netherlands too. This importer has very good partners which are also trained
in the installation of film on complete cars.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Creative Studio (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you guys ready for this?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

3 questions:

Does the film give stone chip protection?

Can it be applied on a brand new car?

Can the whole car be done for £1000?

Cheers


Paul


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You can get stone chips unfortunatly ,looks bad when it's tatty .


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

None of you are allowed to have this done! I've already got my quotes!!!!!!!! Please remove this thread before you get tempted to do the same! :chairshot:

And no, it can't be done for £1,000!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

What was your quote?

And does it start peeling off after a while!? Can see it looking real bad after a year...


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> What was your quote?
> 
> And does it start peeling off after a while!? Can see it looking real bad after a year...


Prices ranged between £1200 and £2000 and claimed to last between 3 and 7 years depending on use etc. All say no jet washing etc.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

That's not bad!


----------



## phill200sx (Dec 12, 2005)

I can see that 35 being a mat-black wrap - there is no way you'd get in around the back lights and that boot spoiler, not unless you stripped the car, wrapped it bit by bit and then put it back together!!


----------

